# Pimp her Mod girly style



## johan (16/10/14)

​



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (16/10/14)

I almost market this as spam.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I almost market this as spam.



Change the soap Tyler

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands (16/10/14)

lovely and creative


----------



## crack2483 (16/10/14)

Thats some serious vajazzling 

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (16/10/14)

I almost puked a rainbow just looking at that....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Danny (16/10/14)

The Provaris are relatively ghastly looking IMO with or without the dazzle! The hana though is pretty awesome, if only the colour palette matched my man bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Africa Style

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (16/10/14)

Ooooo I like!! Thank you @johan they look so pritty. Gave me a couple of ideas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/10/14)

johan said:


> Africa Style
> 
> View attachment 13256​



Only saw these now @johan 
I think @Poppie will like these a lot for her Spinner back up batts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (12/11/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 15188​



This looks sooo pretty



Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------

